# Hi Newbie. Wanted a review on "informal report" An



## Anjana (Sep 4, 2005)

Hi!

I am Shashi. I am writing this "sentence outline"  for an "informal report" as an exercise probably after 5 years break. Not sure if I have the stuff to write a good report. Trying luck.

Below is the project and my work.

Please note that, "sentence outline" has to be in one sentence at every point. I highly appreciate you checking "logical sequence, parallel
development of points, grammar, punctuations, whatever
you can think of"

Background

Phoenix Advertising, a general agency with its main
headquarters serves clients that include
banks,insurance companies and retail chains. You are
the vice president for human resource management at
Phoenix. You report directly to Gregory S. Forest, the
company president.

The Roanoke branch is in turmoil. The shop lost one of
itsthree art directors, who was in an automobile
accident. In addition, an executive accountant was
abruptly lured by a competitor.

Even before these two incidents, however, employee
morale was low, mainly for two reasons. First, an
increasing work load required unpaid overtime. Second,
graphic designers and copywritersfeel that their
creative efforts have been arbitarily rejected or
revised without discussion. That si, the designers and
copywriters feel that the nature of their workcalls
for colloboration, not arbitary decisions by art
directors, account supervisors, and account
executives.

Mr. Forest has asked you to explore the nature of
problems that have risen in the Roanoke, Virginia
branch of the agency and to prepare an informal
report. He advises you that clients served from the
Roanoke branch are vital to the overall profitability
of the agency.

Task1: Statement of Purpose (in one complete
sentence).
Task 2: Recognise the pattern of organisation
Task 3: Develop sentence outline for the informal
report.
------------------------------

My work:

Statement of Purpose

To investigate the nature of problems that caused the turmoil at Roanoke branch office followed by proposing the solutions.

Pattern of Organization
 Situation-Problem-Response-Evaluation (S-P-R-E)

Sentence outline for my informal report

I.	Introduction to the current situation at the branch office in Roanoke that’s under investigation in this report.

A.	The preliminary research by our team finds that the problem areas are limited to, account management department and creative art department.

B.	The report focuses on understanding and easing the entire situation as the clients served by this branch office are vital to the business. 


II.	Investigation on site identifies that the issues are inter related and not addressed by any of the branch managers/supervisors.  

A.	Based on preliminary research, we noted the following situations:

1.	Loss of employees for various reasons increased the workload.
2.	An increasing workload required unpaid overtime.
3.	Intra-departmental relations have strained over a period of time.

B.	Methodology of deliberately conducted investigation had far fetched results and involved several approaches such as:

1.	Examining the documents such as, punch cards, pay stubs, and weekly work reports.
2.	Conversing with the employees in various departments.
3.	Studying the flow of information, authority and control in organization chart.
4.	Observing communication and inter personal relationship between departments.
5.	Reading into performance report of employees in the past 6 months.

III.	Exploration into the existing situation, we inferred following are the nature of problems:

A.	Lower employee retention is the main concern and requires investigating its causes.

B.	There is no definite overtime payment policy in this branch office.

C.	The existing staffing resource is inadequate to hunt the talented pool in the market.

D.	The employees with poor work ethics do not heed the disappointments expressed by the subordinates and co-workers. 


IV.	Propose solutions to ease the situation and also developing a long term working strategy.

A.	Adopting employee retention programs such as, appreciation, providing competitive benefits, vacation time, and not the least recreational opportunities. 

B.	Drafting a definite overtime payment policy.

C.	Expand on staffing resource, by having more than just one resource.

D.	Training to strengthen the communication skills to improve the interpersonal relationships and open up new channels such as cafeteria, emails, cc, and discussion boards.

V.	Conclusion statements of this informal report throw some insight on solutions that are easy and make sense to receive an immediate attention. 


-------------------------------------------

Please note, I used word 2000 to keyin, and this is not any computer generated report. 

Anybody with experience on business report writing will be graet help. Others can just let me know, if this report outline would make any sence if you received it. Are the sentence complete and sensible to the reader is my main concern.

Thanks

Shashi


----------

